# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Chạy file media bị reset máy

## anthao

mình mở file nhạc media trong máy. nghe đc 1 bài thì tự nhiên reset máy, mình thử đi thử lại nhiều lần mà nó vẫn reset máy. xin hỏi máy mình bị gì. cám ơn trước.

----------


## vanthi1991

nếu không nghe nhạc thì nó có reset máy ko hay vẫn hoạt động bình thường, bạn thử nghe nhạc bằng chương trình khác ngoài media, reset máy thường do virus hay lỗi phần cứng thôi.

----------


## actech1

có thể do hệ thống tản nhiệt của bạn quá nóng........nên gây ra hiện tượng trên

----------

